# Is There Still A Way To Search Within A Thread?



## Nazaneen (May 29, 2015)

We used to be able to search within threads using the thread tools option iirc. I cannot find any way to search within threads anymore. Is there a way?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 3, 2015)

It's right in the search box.  When you click the box, the menu comes up and you can check "Search this thread only".



Nazaneen said:


> We used to be able to search within threads using the thread tools option iirc. I cannot find any way to search within threads anymore. Is there a way?


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 23, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> It's right in the search box.  When you click the box, the menu comes up and you can check "Search this thread only".


@prettyinpurple i don't see that... can you be more specific?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 23, 2015)

Nazaneen said:


> @prettyinpurple i don't see that... can you be more specific?


Click on the search icon while in a thread and a menu appears. The menu has various options including search the thread only.  I'm on mobile but I think you can click inside the box on the regular site. Click inside it as if you are getting ready to type your search terms.

You see the search box right?  Have you used it?  It's pretty obvious when you use it.  The advanced search options can help too (in the menu click More...).


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 24, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> Click on the search icon while in a thread and a menu appears. The menu has various options including search the thread only.  I'm on mobile but I think you can click inside the box on the regular site. Click inside it as if you are getting ready to type your search terms.
> 
> You see the search box right?  Have you used it?  It's pretty obvious when you use it.  The advanced search options can help too (in the menu click More...).


i don't see a search icon anywhere 
hmmm
what does it look like? @prettyinpurple


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 24, 2015)

@Nazaneen right above your avatar on the upper RH side of the screen is the search bar.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 24, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> @Nazaneen right above your avatar on the upper RH side of the screen is the search bar.


ohhhhhhhh
oh em geeee thank you!!
wow


----------

